# Aoyama, 1200 posts and counting!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Notre Aoyama, vient d'atteindre l'un des sommets de sa montagne ... et ... (enfin je crois !). 
Longue vie, nombreux posts et PM ! 

Amicalement,


----------



## Nunty

מזל טוב אויאמא


----------



## carolineR

*CONGRATULATIONS, AOYAMA*
Which heights are you contemplating at the moment ?
This one, 
Or this one?


----------



## Flaminius

*おめでとう
 ！
for your achievment.*​


----------



## geve

Il y au moins autant de talent dans ce forero, que de voyelles dans son nom... *Félicitations Aoyama !* Un p'tit casse-croûte ?


----------



## Aoyama

Merci à tous pour cette gentille attention.
Mais pourquoi 1200 plutôt que 1000 ou 1350 ?
Est-ce une_ référence_ à 120 ans, les six-vingts d'Harpagon ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, merci, 有難う, 5 U, todah rabah !

Une petite pensée pour aller avec (mais qui ne nous concerne pas) :

*Beaucoup de gens n'ont comme culture que celle des bactéries  !*


----------



## Crescent

Félicitations, Aoyama!!!  Et merci beaucoup pour votre aide sur les forums!!


----------



## mickaël

Aoyama said:


> Une petite pensée pour aller avec (mais qui ne nous concerne pas) :
> 
> *Beaucoup de gens n'ont comme culture que celle des bactéries  !*


Ah ben oui, ça, ça donne drôlement envie aux plus "petits" de poster ici.  Tant pis, je tenais quand même à vous féliciter chaleureusement et vous remercier pour la qualité de vos messages sur les forums français, à défaut de pouvoir le faire pour les autres forums, où je ne peux pas vous lire. Et je voulais aussi dire que j'aime bien votre caractère.


----------



## Aoyama

Merci pour ces bonnes paroles qui me vont droit au coeur.


----------



## Eugin

Just wanted to enter this Congrats post to say that I think you are an absolute genious for having the capacity of dealing with so many languages, Aoyama!!!

You are truly an inspiration for many of us here!!!

*SINCERE CONGRATULATIONS WITH MOST ADMIRATION, SIR!*!!  ​


----------



## Aoyama

Muchissimas gracias !
One phrase I like (and often use), which sums up everything about languages :
el que aprende una nueva lengua adquiere una nueva alma
_(Juan Ramon Jimenez)_
learning a new language is like changing yourself into new clothes. One should change often, it makes you look nicer and is vital to your _mental hygiene_.


----------

